# Foam Flies With Lips



## Highstrung (Apr 20, 2008)

My buddy just made a video of a bunch of foam flies with lips in the water. Very cool...


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Fantastic looking!*

I'm sure they will catch fish. I wonder how they will cast.


----------



## Highstrung (Apr 20, 2008)

They cast about the same as a normal small popper as they are mostly light foam.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

hmmm wow. never thought of making a little tiny fly stretch 20. thats cool man.


----------



## Dragnfly (Jan 25, 2008)

Those look great, I imagine its like casting a small bird but I've got to try them! Where can I find the recipe for them!!!!!


----------



## Highstrung (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks for the positive feedback. I have a website just for fun, nothing for sale, with tying instructions for the flies in the video. My flies plus a few friend's flies, all foam lipped that can be fished as topwater or deep. Many thanks to Bob Popovics's Pop Fleyes book and Greg Saunders's FlyLipps. My fly tying website is at www.lippedpopper.com .


----------



## Dragnfly (Jan 25, 2008)

Great, thanks.


----------



## Heartbreaker (Jun 30, 2009)

very pretty flies! my grandson is REALLY good, and he is 10!


----------



## Triple R (Feb 24, 2009)

Cool flies. I have Bob Popovics book also it really has some cool stuff in it.


----------

